# I have just about beaten DR/DP!!



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Tonight I feel more real than I've felt in two years. I notice a huge change when I simply stopped giving in to the DR/DP/anxiety thoughts. I let the thought come and go and chose not to dwell on how I felt and just accepted it as anxiety and knew it will eventually go. I strongly recommend that all DR/DP suffers look after themselves and put themselves first! Look after your mind, body and soul and it will really help your recovery.
Just let all these fear thoughts go. Even if you feel your losing your mind! Even if you have bad OCD. I did and these thoughts gradually slowed down. Before you know it hours will pass before you realised you haven't had any weird thoughts for a while. Let the scary thoughts come and go and your brain will get out of the constant panic mode it's in. It will relax and your DR/DP will lift. Also make sure you get at least 8 hours sleep at night. Try this for a week and I bet you feel a difference.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Great post Laura and it's really good to hear you are feeling better.


----------



## Guest (Sep 4, 2009)

Thanks Kenny.  hope you're doing well.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

No offense but this isn't helpful in the slightest.


----------



## Gundly (Sep 7, 2009)

How is this not helpful? This is great news!


----------



## Zee Deveel (Aug 3, 2009)

Luciiz said:


> No offense but this isn't helpful in the slightest.


What a silly thing to say.

Who cares if it helps you or not? She's recovering and that's great news.

Besides I'd think anyone with this condition would find any success story highly encouraging.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Luciiz said:


> No offense but this isn't helpful in the slightest.


That's unnecessary. Laura has been around on this forum and shared many of her battles and difficulties. As Zee said, to know she's on a path to recovery is purely good news and should be encouraging.


----------



## PANDALOVE (Sep 9, 2009)

Thanks for sharing Laura! I actually have these days sometimes. I feel like i'm better and I feel more alive and happy. But to be honest, I start feeling shitty again. Who knows, maybe it's just the beginning...


----------



## Sketch2000 (Nov 10, 2008)

Glad to hear that you are feeling better Laura.

Chris


----------

